# Busy Bees



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Our local Busy Bees Nursery does a free Stay and Play session on Friday mornings which I have been to twice with LO. I don't have any intention of her going to nursery yet but it is nice to see what goes on and LO enjoys it too. x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's fab to see them having a good play! 

Are the stay & play seasons inside the actual nursery? X


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes,  they are. There are mums with LOs,  and children on their own being cared for by the staff,  in the same room together. I only came across it by chance out on a walk. There are usually not many there for the Stay and Play session. x


----------

